# Anyone can cranberries and oranges together?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

If so, would you please comment on how it turned out; if you like it or not?

Also, if you have a good recipe, would you please post it? 

Thanks much! stef


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I think that is a wonderful idea. Why not just make up relish with the sugar and all? That way you could possibly waterbath or at least cut down pc time to 15-20 min at most.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought canned oranges turned out bitter? Maybe that was just orange juice, though.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I made this and I liked it. It only has the peel from 2 oranges and the juice from them though. Canning Homemade!: Leslie's Cranberry Orange Sauce


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> I made this and I liked it. It only has the peel from 2 oranges and the juice from them though. Canning Homemade!: Leslie's Cranberry Orange Sauce


Mmm...that recipe sounds good. Just what I was looking for. Thank you. **


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> I made this and I liked it. It only has the peel from 2 oranges and the juice from them though. Canning Homemade!: Leslie's Cranberry Orange Sauce


Thanks for posting that link. I browsed through that site and liked it so much I saved it to my favorites.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sb canning has a really good FB page if anyone is on there.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Just canned cranberries with orange juice. Used this ratio - 1 - 12 oz. pkg. cranberries, zest and juice of 1 orange, 1 cup orange juice, 1 cup of sugar. Cook until berries pop and mixture becomes thick. You can keep in the refrigerator for several days or you can WB it. I made a second batch and added jalapenos. Used 3 bags of cranberries with resulting 10 jelly jars of product.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Made Cajun Arkie's recipe today...used 2 huge jalapeno peppers, 2 bags of cranberries, the orange zest, sugar, and fresh orange juice....FANTASTIC ! We ate some on hamburger steaks tonight....we love peppers, so this worked out well....and had 4 pints for gifting....Thanks for sharing...Hugs


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Just wanted to do a follow up on my question. 
I made up a batch of cranberry-orange sauce yesterday and I LOVE it. It is sooo good!

I used the basic recipe on the Ocean Spray Cranberries bag:
1 12-ounce bag of cranberries
1 cup water
1 cup sugar

I added 1 and 1/2 chopped orange, and another 1/2 cup of sugar. Boiled gently for ten minutes and poured into prepared jars. It made exactly four half-pint jars. 

View attachment 1191


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jan 4, 2006)

stef said:


> Just wanted to do a follow up on my question.
> I made up a batch of cranberry-orange sauce yesterday and I LOVE it.
> It is sooo good!
> 
> ...


Sounds good, and easy enough to make. One of these days I'm going to give this recipe a try. Thank you Stef for sharing the recipe!


----------

